
iPic could automatically upload images and save Markdown links - cheeriofly
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1101244278?ls=1&mt=12
======
cheeriofly
It's so free to insert images anywhere.

\- Upload images by drag & drop.

\- Upload images by services (support shortcut).

\- Automatically upload copied images.

\- Support Imgur, Flickr and other image hosts.

\- Support image link of Markdown format.

Video introduction:
[http://toolinbox.net/en/iPic/](http://toolinbox.net/en/iPic/)

